# FM Litter K



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fantasias Basil*
CPB | 05.09.12










*Vanaheims Miss Lily*
SSP | 03.11.12

Babies born: 23.06.13

Picture from today:










There are 1 black eyed and 5 red eyed. And I think 5 of them are bucks. :evil:


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww unlucky on 5 boys :?

The parents are beautiful though xx


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

2 weeks old.
So, as you can see, there are only 4 babies left. Mom ate one after a few days, and I had to cull one today. He looked horrible, was skinny and weak, and has red and swollen around anus. He was also very dirty. The remaining babies are doing fine, altough a bit dirty as well. I hope it's not because mom can't clean them. Either way, I cleaned the cage thoroughly.



















There are 1 CPB and 3 SSP.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Such. Cutie pies!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are lovely


----------

